# Sandusky?



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll be out in Sandusky next week. How is the perch bite in Sandusky bay, if there is one? If not, what else might I be able to get tangled up with?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

How big is your boat. Perch bite in the bay can be good if you can find them but that is hard to do. You can catch walleye at the (rock pile) red bouy about 1/4 mile north of cedar point just out of the bay toward Marblehead.The fog horn (rock breakwall) on the north side of cedar point has good white bass fishing. You can catch catfish up around the bay bridges near Bayview.Bass can be found around the marina break walls. If you really want to perch fish and boat is big enough fish off the cedar point beach space spiral.
Angler ss


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll be in a 12 ft kayak.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is gonna be sporty with all the boat traffic around cedar point becareful and good luck I have a 16ft bass boat and get pretty beat up bass fishing around cedar point sitting on the pro seat can be like bull riding with all the pleasure boaters the catfishing is very good under the bridges away from most of the boat traffic east harbor has good bluegill fishing and you will catch jumbo perch mixed in and tons of bass 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is the boat traffic a little slower around east harbor? I'm really not trying to get hit by some pleasure boater that's not paying attention to where they are going.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The bay is huge there is room for you to fish a yak but around cedar point is dangerous west of the train trax that cross the bay is normaly pretty quiet lots of catfish to be had 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

on my one and only trip my 16ft stratos bass boat just got beat to death.im almost scared to go back and wont till i get a better idea of where the calmer water is..


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

avantifishski said:


> on my one and only trip my 16ft stratos bass boat just got beat to death.im almost scared to go back and wont till i get a better idea of where the calmer water is..


Since I'll be in a yak and not a bigger boat, I won't be going out on the bay unless it is relatively calm. I'm willing to drive a little to find calmer water, but if it's too rough I'll find someplace else to fish. Maybe I could try paddling cold creek.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

We kept a trailer on Catawba for a number of years. That entire area -- Port Clinton, East Harbor, Marblehead, Cedar Point, Sandusky, plus the islands -- is "vacationland." It draws huge numbers of pleasure boaters and fishermen. It's not a good place to find calm water for kayaking. Better choices might be Resthaven and upstream areas of the rivers, away from the lake.

Jim


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I used to kayak fish around the bay quite a bit when I lived up there. Some great spots are on the west side of the Edison bridge (route 2). Fish around the bridge piers, and up and down the rock wall...just watch out for the massive amounts of water snakes!

You can put in just off of 269. There is a pond/pulloff just north of the Rt 2/269 entrance ramp. Paddle through the pond, under Rt 2, up the second pond and right out into the bay. Some GREAT bass fishing in those ponds by the way. I'd use google maps to check out the route so you don't spend a 1/2 hour searching for the bay....but once you figure it out, it's a piece of cake. 

I miss fishing up there!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Have caught alot of fish in the marina right by Cedar Point. If you pay to launch there they cant say anything about you fishing there Plus its a no wake zone


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> east harbor has good bluegill fishing and you will catch jumbo perch mixed in and tons of bass
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If I head out to easy harbor, what is the best part to find the bluegill and perch?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

The FAR east portion of the bay (east of the Cedar Point Causeway) is actually a state "paddle trail" or something like that. There is a canoe/kayak launch near Pipe Creek Marina just east of the causeway. That portion of the bay is extremely shallow so pleasure boating isn't too bad except for in the marked channel. There are lots of docks, a marina and some small bridges to fish over there that would be great from a yak - good luck


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Used to fish the Pipe Creek area quite a bit, but never did any good back there...but there are some HUGE catfish back in there. I'd hit those two pond areas off of 269 in a second.

Another nice paddle/fish is Resthaven. If you have a yak, you can get deep enough into some of those ponds and get some really nice bass. I pulled a 6.5 lb bass out of there 5 years ago....you just have to hit the right ponds.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

MuskieWolverine said:


> You can put in just off of 269. There is a pond/pulloff just north of the Rt 2/269 entrance ramp. Paddle through the pond, under Rt 2, up the second pond and right out into the bay. Some GREAT bass fishing in those ponds by the way. I'd use google maps to check out the route so you don't spend a 1/2 hour searching for the bay....but once you figure it out, it's a piece of cake.
> 
> I miss fishing up there!


Is this the area you're talking about?
Sorry about the pic. For an app, it sure doesn't load pics well.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry, that pic sucks. I wish there was a better way to load them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Yep. That's it. 2 big ponds. Go under rt2 bridge to get to second pond and into bay. Might have to pick your way through lilies. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I may just stay in those ponds and see how many bass I can catch.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

MuskieWolverine said:


> Yep. That's it. 2 big ponds. Go under rt2 bridge to get to second pond and into bay. Might have to pick your way through lilies.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Does the state own the ponds? Some park district?


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Look up the ponds on the Erie county auditor web site they are private. The people who own the flooded marshes on the other side of 269 own the ponds. I see people fish along the road all the time. I dono what you would tell ODNR if they ask if you have permission.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

If the ponds are connected to the bay and accessable by boat then they are open to public fishing.....the adjoining land on the other hand......


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm headed to east harbor in the morning, if anyone wants to meet up send me a PM.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

